
Nvidia GeForce RTX Super to Be Unveiled on 2nd July - areejs
https://www.techquila.co.in/nvidia-geforce-rtx-2080-super-launch-date/
======
ryeights
What is Super? Is it a step above Ti? This article is very sparse on
details...

~~~
T-A
NVIDIA traditionally runs on a 2(ish)-year architecture update cycle with a
"refresh" halfway through, featuring minor improvements (a little faster,
maybe a little more memory). That's what Super is expected to be for the
current GeForce generation.

